# Budgie has bald vent and is vomiting



## Angelbird (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey everyone,*
I really need your help!
Our budgie Chewie isn't well *
We've had him*around 2 years,*he's fairly young. He has only recently been showing*bad signs.
The first thing we noticed was he was itching the feathers around his vent a lot. He always had a clean butt with white feathers. Now, possibly because of the itching, he has a bold area around his vent. Also there are lots of feathers at the bottom of his cage but he may be moulting we're not sure.
He began making small squeaking noises sometimes when he was going to the toilet and his poop has been varied with some being runny and some stiff. But nowadays he has poo stuck to his butt feathers when, as stated, his butt was clean before. He also now his perches have poop on when they never did before.
He has still been eating plenty and regularly but he has been vomiting up gunk and seed.*
Lastly, we've noticed that his behaviour has changed. He does not come up to the edge of the cage to see us anymore. He is generally less energetic.*
We were recommended online to give him probiotics which weve been adding them to his water.
Has anyone got any more advice?
Does anyone know what might be wrong with Chewie?

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to get Chewie to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan. If there are no Avian Vets near you, then an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in caring for small birds is your next best option.

Members of this forum cannot diagnose what is wrong with Chewie and anything offered would simply be supposition. 
PLEASE take your budgie to the vet.

You can give Chewie Guardian Angel or Pedialyte to help re-balance the electrolytes in hissystem and encourage him to drink more water.

You can also make your own Pedialyte using the recipe below:

Pedialyte Recipe

Using ACV in budgies' water on a regular basis can help to balance the bacteria in gut.

Apple Cider Vinegar

Remember that if you are giving pro-biotics, Guardian Angel/Pedialyte or ACV in his water, you should only be using ONE of them at a time.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to get your bird to a vet asap, anytime a bird is vomiting it is not a good sign and needs assessment by a professional. My guess is that your bird has some sort of infection in the crop or GI tract be it bacterial, fungal or viral, an avian vet will be able to give you the proper diagnosis and treatment plan. When birds are ill they can go downhill quite fast sometimes, so please do not wait to get Chewie medical attention.


----------

